# Flatbed printer made in china - how's the quality?



## Pistonpump

Hi all,

Was wondering if anyone out there has a china made flatbed printer/garment printer. I was wondering if they work as good as the ones made in the USA?

Anyone have a idea on what they cost from over the pond?

Here is a link to what I have found. 
China Flatbed Printer

Thanks,
George


----------



## sodrisc

*Re: Flatbed printer*

the unique one is $1500, only prints 3 colour dye based ink, you have to use pre-treatment on the shirts, some of the imgaes i have seen of the output are not to bad looking for the price........ no idea what it washes etc... like.


----------



## Pistonpump

*Re: Flatbed printer*

Just found a ebay listing on a garment printer for 1300 bucks from china. I emailed the mfg to find out more about what they are offering for new stuff. Kinda interested on what it may cost. WIll keep you posted


----------



## sodrisc

*Re: Flatbed printer*

i see it, that one looks very interesting and can take other companys textile ink, keep us updated if you find out anything. if anyone reading has taken the plunge on one of these china printers let us know, good or bad. i must say im tempted at the price, but does it deliver the goods?


----------



## corakes

*Re: Flatbed printer*

Hi ! I am from Germany and I bought a printer from china (A2 size) based on an epson 4800.
They were really nice till they had my money. Took them weeks to send it out.
After that nobody ever answerd my calls or emails !
The printhead had to be replaced - then the mainboard. The printer wasn´t new.... 
Couldn´t print on dark garments as they claimed.
NO manual - just a lousy copy of a regular Epson printer.
No software rip - just the regular Epson printer driver.
I wasted about another 2000$ to make it able to print on light garments.
Now I ordered a new machine from a German distributor - at least I have
guarantee and service !!!
I would never do it again !    
Sue


----------



## sodrisc

*Re: Flatbed printer*

sorry to hear the problems. It can be a real gamble going the china route, i have a heatpress from there, paid aroiund 1/4 of what they wanted in the UK and it works just fine (they even replaced it when the original was broken during transit), but then i have also heard the horror stories. If we can identify just one company that do a decent cheap dtg i will be very happy, alot of frogs out there, just need to find a prince among them


----------



## Pistonpump

*Re: Flatbed printer*

Hi all,

I just got a quote back from a china company that makes garment/flatbed printers...I have copyed the email I received and a link to there site. Their prices are half of the usa stuff...Just wanted to let you all know.

Their link to their web site...
XUANFENG TECH. Flatbed inkjet printer OEM

Hello:

For HC-jet 300 and 400. We offer price of USD 3300 for 300 and USD
6200 for 400. This is one unit price.

About the warranty, our smaller printer such as A4 size printer can be
easily maintained by our customers. We provide spare parts with the
printer. Our larger printer requires more maintainance work, so we
usually operate by local distributors. However, we also supply our
printers to end customers and provide spare parts and tech
consultancy.

Best Regards,
Jack Liu
xuanfeng tech. ltd

On Dec 30, 2007 12:50 AM, <[email protected]> wrote:
> l would like to get a price on the following printers.
> HC-jet 400 (qty 1)
> HC-jet 300 (qty 1)
>
> Could you please tell me what the warranty is on these machines.
> Thank you,
> George
> ________________________________


----------



## sodrisc

*Re: Flatbed printer*

thats very interesting. i mailed a few questions of my own yesterday, including some images of printed shirts and a peek at the manual for the A4 printer if possible. If i knew the A4 worked i would be all over it, but its a big gamble, to much of one for me at the moment, but then again..............

i just spotted the unique printer back on ebay, its the white one with only $2800 no reserve, thats the one you can get for $1500, robbing barsteward.......


----------



## sodrisc

*Re: Flatbed printer*

heres a piccy i was sent of the A4 printer output:


----------



## clsgraphics2100

With all the bad press that China has gotten with the lead paint issues,I would be really surprised if their dtg inks weren't lead based!


----------



## lianshangyu1986

Chinese products are very cheap and work well.


----------



## lianshangyu1986

*Re: Flatbed printer*

The link do not lead to a flatbed printer company.What is that?


----------



## CUSTOM UK

The Chinese often get a lot of bad press on these forums. I use Chinese made heat presses every day on a commercial basis. I have never had any problems with them.

The people that make my presses are venturing into the DTG market in the near future. According to their news release, they are aiming to make the whole process more affordable and will be 'targetting their products at instant copy shops and small retailers looking for an add on business'.

The world is evolving and China is now a mainstream manufacturing country with up to date facilities and trained engineers. I am sure that they will make machines that will compete with the current brand leaders, in the very near future. It is just the distributor and service networks that need putting in place first.


----------



## sodrisc

I know of three people who have bought a cheap dtg printer from china, ALL of them had problems and none of them worked properly if at all. If you want cheap make your own, a cmyk wide format can be done for $200, a new epson r1900 to do white with a rip will set you back about $1000 - $1500 depending on which rip you go with, its really not that difficult if you use the c88 plans as a base, all the details can be gleaned from the diy dtg thread. If anyone out there has ever bought one that worked properly then let us know, i have a cheap china heatpress and it works flawlessly but that was considerably less of a financial gamble than laying out a couple of grand on a cheap dtg that might not work............


----------



## CUSTOM UK

Am assuming that Sodrisc is also located in the UK?

Has anyone in the UK gone down the diy route to dtg? Have they found all the parts they needed readily available? 

Did consider this as a winter project, but not sure what the quality of the finished items are like?


----------



## sodrisc

im in the UK yes  most of the parts come from the printer itself, the only bits you need to buy are the wood to make the tray, a 20 - 24 inch drawer slide and some perspex to make the platen, i get the local sawmill to cut the wood for the tray, total cost of that cut to fit £10.50 

i should also add i have been retailing my own shirts i made myself direct from my website for the last month and not had one single complaint about quality etc...... plus there is somethign very satisfying about producing your own shirts on a printer you built yourself.


----------



## CUSTOM UK

I currently use sublimation, so am limited to whites and polyster. Darks I use cut vinyl, but the weeding out of unwanted material is a real drag. Not into paying £10,000 for a dtg, as I personally think they are more than a bit overpriced at the moment.

I have some new Epson 1160's sitting in my loft space, so might sacrifice one of those as a winter project. I know clogged heads can be a problem, but I am assuming they are _*reasonably*_ reliable?


----------



## sodrisc

the 1160 is an excellent candidate for diy dtg, its what im currently using and the conversion is fairly straightforward.


----------



## CUSTOM UK

I will certainly give it serious consideration. 

Have to read up on the designs and see if anyone still has the basic plans floating around. Know there is a separate thread on here, but that's got to over 900 postings long now.


*UPDATE* Found the plans courtesy of google. Thought this whole diy dtg thing was just something on this forum. Didn't realise there was whole community out there doing it. Where's my toolbox.....


----------



## screenspy

hi there could you please post link to plans
i would really love to get into this
thanks in advance from down under !!!


----------



## CUSTOM UK

screenspy said:


> hi there could you please post link to plans
> i would really love to get into this
> thanks in advance from down under !!!


Hi. You'll find the free plans at diydtg.com


----------



## fiveniner

thanks for the link dreamglass.

how much did you donate before getting the plans? read that the forum is down


----------



## tmann1

screenspy where in aus are u, i am also maybe we can help each other.


----------



## shrink

DREAMGLASS said:


> Hi. You'll find the free plans at diydtg.com


hi there,
also interested in building a dtg printer.I have an 4000 and an 4800 regular printer but until transforming them I would try with a smaller one.I tryied diydtg.com but is down.Anyone any suggestions,plans?
thanks


----------



## printing40years

Let the buyer beware! Make sure it has UL listed parts before you send them money. Make sure you know how to service all the parts yourself because you are likely on your own after delivery. One of the reasons that US made presses cost more is to cover the customer service aspect. It's expensive for companies to write good manuals and offer 800 number tech support as well as getting UL approval and stocking replacement parts you will need down the road. You get what you pay for. Talk to the an existing owner of any press prior to purchasing it. 

Bryant


----------



## Deco-Punk

How about a Chinese printer that is sold and supported by Americans in the US. This machine is very stable and has many upgrades for easy daily cleaning and to protect the print head from head strikes which can also serve as an auto head adjustment feature. The website is not the best as they have been focusing on the machine and the ISS show in Long Beach, but worth looking at. They have one for $9000 based on the R1400 and an other for $17,000 based off of the 4880. Both are very robust and dependable. Check out their website www.idecotech.com. You may also check out their youtube at [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MzDL0is52M[/media].


----------



## hedstf

*Flatbed printer Made in China, the quality is good.*


----------



## Stitch-Up

hedstf said:


> *Flatbed printer Made in China, the quality is good.*


That's a very informative post - leads me to a webpage advertising bakery equipment!

What am I missing?


----------



## zhenjie

Its a spammer doing SEO work for the site. It'll be deleted I'm sure.


----------



## Stuart21

Hi - I am new to the forum - Stuart - Australian with a factory in Thailand.

At the moment I need to buy a flatbed printer, probably from one of the Chinese makers.

I would be very grateful for any info as printers that are recommended or to be avoided, and the same for companies. Will be printing onto plastic (ABS) for now, in A2 or A3 size. Ts are a future possibility.
Also anybody know why are all the flatbeds developed from say Epson, etc, provided with around an eight inch vertical travel? Few would use that, I imagine most could get by with 5 - 10 mm adjustment, which could be simpler & semipermanent for printing same item all the time.

Decision to be made soon - & grateful for any light that can be shed.

Thanks,
Stuart. confused:


----------



## mooger

I was wandering if you have learned any more about these Chinese flatbed printers. I am on the verge of buying one and I like the sound of a company called Brother-jet. The machine I like is an Epson 1900 based one. the website is very informative and the customer support so far is very good. Have you heard of this company? Have you bought a machine yet? if so, who did you buy yours from?


----------



## praneelm

Im planning to buy a chinese garment tshirt printer BYC168 2.3, it costs usd$3,200 . I did my own artwork and sent the png file to the salesperson in china and after a day or two he sent me the picture of my artwork printed on a white tshirt. 

View image: my art on white t

It printed out exactly as i designed it. Im still waiting for the tshirt which is coming to me through FedEx from China to Fiji islands. I want to view the tshirt print closely and wash it for color fastness before making any decisions on buying it. 

I think those of you who have their doubts about buying Chinese printers should do the same as i did.


----------



## blingit

Hi,
I have bought a china printer from XUANFENG TECH :: flatbed printer, inkjet printer, garment printer, t-shirt printer, metal printer, glass printer, pvc printer, card printer, digital printer and they give really bad service.
First they promished to ship fast but it takes more than one month. They don t send a driver to work with it but they told me to download a driver from epson.com but this epson 4880 was a printer from hong kong and work not with the drivers from epson.com and after many problems they told me that i must call with epson hong kong. But at that time there was more than a month trying to work with it and the head was clogging. In the past i have good experience with chinese suppliers but not with this one


----------



## 7488826251

*Re: Flatbed printer*



corakes said:


> Hi ! I am from Germany and I bought a printer from china (A2 size) based on an epson 4800.
> They were really nice till they had my money. Took them weeks to send it out.
> After that nobody ever answerd my calls or emails !
> The printhead had to be replaced - then the mainboard. The printer wasn´t new....
> Couldn´t print on dark garments as they claimed.
> NO manual - just a lousy copy of a regular Epson printer.
> No software rip - just the regular Epson printer driver.
> Sue


Could you be more specific what the device was a case of? There are hundreds of different models of Epson 4880 modifications for sale.


----------



## ywane

Shenzhen Inter-jet Technology Co.,Ltd -professional in flatbed printer manufacturer
i see the printer basic its epson too but i don't know why some people dissapointed about this product ( clogg,Rip problem, not match epson driver,looks like refurbish/second printer etc).only one question its really epson product ? or company in china have bad tricky  i dont know


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

I read countless similar thread about Made in China printer. Almost all are failed stories. There are few major reasons of this out come.
1. China economy still stands for Lowest cost first before quality. In order to meet this they have to use lowest priced parts.
2. In China $1000 is pretty serious money on a machine sales and profit. Seller will sell to buyer for this (sometimes less) and $1000 will not go far to support and follow up cuz reseller's shortage of A/S knowledge . Especially with different time zone.
3. Another China's specialty is "All are manufacturer, no one is re-seller" while 99% of them are re-seller. This will cause the support problems. When Mfg sold to re-seller all After service is belong to the reseller. This is why dealer has better price than a normal users.

But don't get me wrong, I import mils+/yr from China on sudden products with special specs. We have to indicate all specs and parts to use. They have enough technology to make decent dtg printer but sadly if anyone tried this they will go out of business on price oriented market.
95% plus are web based reseller with decent look web-site says MFG. Often they are one man show with $150/month English speaking girls.
One time I went to China to meet mfg. His driver pick me up at airport and visit factory. I was brought to CEO's office and had a meeting for an hour. It was good meeting. We exchange few agreement and left to hotel which is couple blocks away from factory and I realized I left my phone in his office. I walked back and look for his office. I met one lady who speaks English better than me (it is not that hard  haha). I asked her where is CEO's office is. She took me to his office and there was a man who I never met sit in same desk. It was a set-up. I am writing my experience to TSFM's behalf. Just be careful please. I feel so sad many times when I read this kind of posts. I do respect search for bargain but do not search for waste. Who will go to China and meet CEO for one dtg? If so it will cost you same as you buy domestically. This is weak point many dis-respectable dtg Chinese businessmen are using. Yes there are gentleman businesses are exist in China but your chance is pretty slim.
I sound like I am trying to make TSFM do not buying Chinese dtg but I swear I am not. Just pay extra careful please.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

I want to make myself explain better. I import mils+/yr from China and export more than double to other countries. I am not negative flow to USA. I love this country who gave me more than I deserve.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## ywane

not all badly but some new CEO became rich


----------



## Aleksandarshirt

Hi to all

I need answers fast.
I planing to buy DTG byc168-1 A4 to print black shirts from factory in china,
is anybody buy something like this, I found everything that happening me in this forum, as good
and bad things.
I please you to answer me fast.
Thank you all forward


----------



## dragonknight

Aleksandarshirt said:


> Hi to all
> 
> I need answers fast.
> I planing to buy DTG byc168-1 A4 to print black shirts from factory in china,
> is anybody buy something like this, I found everything that happening me in this forum, as good
> and bad things.
> I please you to answer me fast.
> Thank you all forward


I don't recommend printing black t-shirt with an epson A4 printer such R220/R230/R280


----------



## Aleksandarshirt

thank you for quick answer, why you think so, are they slow or poor print or ...
thank you again


----------



## dragonknight

The print head for epson A4 printer is not design for pigment ink printing better find an A3 printer for white ink capability.


----------



## Aleksandarshirt

super fast man

can you tell me something about epson 1290, cause of fault dry ink, 2 color working 4 stoped, is there is chance to make working, and if I put new can I print shirt black & white with it.

Times start........now


----------



## candrastwn

Hi ! I am from Indonesia and I bought a printer from china (A2 size) based on an epson 4880.
I bought 3 months ago... and I think that it is a great machine with cheaper money. If you want printing on dark shirt you just need white rip software.
the bad is there is no manual book, so I waste time to try the best setting. but I think it's worth to buy this machine
you can see the result on sablon kaos galery. so now I can start my business and make money
candra


----------



## Stitch-Up

Those 4880 videos are super fast - congrats


----------



## candrastwn

Stitch-Up said:


> Those 4880 videos are super fast - congrats


lol no.. not that fast...
i edit that videos


----------



## dragonknight

candrastwn said:


> Hi ! I am from Indonesia and I bought a printer from china (A2 size) based on an epson 4880.
> I bought 3 months ago... and I think that it is a great machine with cheaper money. If you want printing on dark shirt you just need white rip software.
> the bad is there is no manual book, so I waste time to try the best setting. but I think it's worth to buy this machine
> you can see the result on sablon kaos galery. so now I can start my business and make money
> candra


Oh yeah and I will make myself an A2 DTG that is the cheapest among the cheapest of the Chinese Imported DTG Machine to Indonesia.


----------



## Aleksandarshirt

Can someone tell me somehing about epson head 1290 I bought machine with this head and there stoped pvc ink I want to put new head and put textil ink in it.


----------



## giuppy54

This is my china dtg experience
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-brand/t164623.html

My experience is not really good, i do not buy this printers china


----------



## glen48

Stuart Did you end up buying a Chinese DTG?


----------



## Sadru Kassam

We purchased a flatbed printer from China; they promise on line support 24*7*365. With a 12-14 hour time difference from North America this is very cumbersome as they do not keep their promises. Cost was $5000 with air shipment plus additional cost for Rip software. The first copy they sent was piratted. They replaced it minus the dongle and took their time to send the dongle. This machine must be repaired and maintained by their engineers. I have spent so many hours to have this machine fixed. It has not worked from the beginning, then CISS system was corrupted, then as a result motherboard burned out on the Epson Printer. They claimed that Epson printer parts are readily available in North America, but they used a model that is mainly used in the East-- cannot get parts in North America. So I changed it with a model readily available in North America. Their engineer refuses to work with Epson made in North America.

Several mails have been sent-- I have received no replies, not even an acknowledgement.

Buyer Beware.... Chinese businesses are not to be trusted.


----------



## Stuart21

Hi Sadru,
Thanks for this very useful information. Could you post some info re company / machine ID, or send to stuart21 at mac dot com?

I am soon to buy (after years looking) but still wary. 

Thank you,
Stuart.


----------



## glen48

Care to put the company involved name here?


----------



## jge

I've had personal experience with 2 flatbed printers and unfortunately both were absolute junk. Fortunately my agents in China got them for me, so they were able to get a refund for me and I binned these machines. They were both Epson based, were badly assembled, and one didn't work at all. The other printed 1 shirt badly before gumming up. I got manuals in both Chinese and Chinglish.

The Chinglish manuals made no sense, so I got a Chinese friend to try and translate the Chinese manual. He told me that he had no idea what they were trying to say. His impression was that someone took a Chinese manual, got it translated to some Eastern European lanugauge via software, then to English, then back to Chinese.

Make no mistake, the Chinese will eventually start turning out some great machines, but not this year, and probably not next year either. Maybe by 2014.....


----------



## clsgraphics2100

I don't understand. You folks keep throwing good money after bad on printers and other equipment from China knowing that others have wasted money on their junk. Isn't it obvious why their price is lower. Quit buying their junk and they will either quit making it or do a better job. More ofter than once I spent more money initially and was happy I did. Very few or no problems right from the start. Just think of all the time you waste and the stress you put yourself thru. Business is hard enough without self induced problems.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## magiceel

CUSTOM UK said:


> The Chinese often get a lot of bad press on these forums. I use Chinese made heat presses every day on a commercial basis. I have never had any problems with them.
> 
> The people that make my presses are venturing into the DTG market in the near future. According to their news release, they are aiming to make the whole process more affordable and will be 'targetting their products at instant copy shops and small retailers looking for an add on business'.
> 
> The world is evolving and China is now a mainstream manufacturing country with up to date facilities and trained engineers. I am sure that they will make machines that will compete with the current brand leaders, in the very near future. It is just the distributor and service networks that need putting in place first.


May I know which China company u got your heat press from? I am on the lookout for one too...


----------



## clsgraphics2100

I'm not saying everything from China is junk. But it seems from all the posts on this forum that they don't seem to have it together with DTG printers yet.


----------



## Stitch-Up

clsgraphics2100 said:


> I'm not saying everything from China is junk. But it seems from all the posts on this forum that they don't seem to have it together with DTG printers yet.


I agree. With regard to DTG printers made in China, I've not read anything positive only sob stories and wasted money.

Everyone wants a bargain, none more than me  But I work hard for my money and would hate to waste it!

Based on everything I've read, cheap Chinese DTG printers just don't work and there's *NO* support!


----------



## clsgraphics2100

Finally someone that agrees with my point of view!
THANKS!!!!


----------



## Stuart21

See post 49 -


----------



## Sadru Kassam

Thanks, I have noted the post # 49; I am sure we will see more people come forward with such experiences.

I have installed a locally purchased Epson 1400 on my basic printer framework-- used the 1390 Epson as a model to remove the necessary parts to install and have yet to fire up the printer. Lack of time. I am also running a retail T shirt store and have been busy. Will see what happens-- and advise. 

I had to move the motherboard on to the printer frame work and all the wires have been reinstalled. There is resistance in the printer when checked with a multimeter; now I have to test drive to see how does it print.

Printing software is AcroRip so printing white ink may be easy or problematic I do not know, but will find out.


----------



## shashin

I bought one recently from Spring Sun Technology for 4500. So far it worked great. Their sales person has been excellent. Ofcourse, time difference is of concern when you have questions. They also have too many holidays! Cost was 1/4 th that of what you pay here. Almost all models here are epson 4880 based and so is theirs. Rip s/w is same what we get here. It does print both, light color and dark T'shirts and quality is good. It is identical to what we get with most brands here in USA. 
However, caution! Verify your company thru friends, business associates, or Alibaba to make sure you are dealing with legit, Otherwise, horror stories what you have read/hear in here may become reality. Language barrier can become a barrier. You have to wire money first, then will make it. So, normally after you order it will be a month before you get it. Manuals are bare minimum, but are there. 
My experience has been good. There are drawbacks even locally. So it is your call!


----------



## Sadru Kassam

Thanks for letting me know..you have lucked out, for now, but time will tell. Let us just hope that you have great luck. 
Not everything is bad from China. 

Best wishes, 

sadru


----------



## ukracer

Sadru Kassam said:


> Buyer Beware.... Chinese businesses are not to be trusted.


And dont I know it. Its even worse when that Chinese business is here in the UK and you put approx 14 to 18 hours a per day in making sure it runs as well as it can with Chinese mentality in charge of it. THEN you get stabbed in the back....

I know to my cost that even what seem like decent Chinese people are corrupted by Money and greed . Not content with turning over a hundred thousand a month they also want the commission they should be paying to the people who make the whole thing work.

Its weird as the more money they get the less they want to provide customer service and they start arguing with customers, and the women is the worst ...Vile evil and vindictive.

Beware when dealing with signzworld is all I will say.

I think they are looking to expand their lines into DTG quite shortly,


----------



## ukracer

magiceel said:


> May I know which China company u got your heat press from? I am on the lookout for one too...


There is nothing certain about buying the same brand. Even heat presses from the same factory vary in quality.

More important than the factory they come from (as many are collected from a number of one man bands and then pooled) is the support you get from the UK distributer I have fought for nearly two years to improve customer service and finally they have got rid of me .

Stupid really as even the Post Master at the local post office knows it was only two of us that kept them providing decent support...which is the sole reason they are still in business.....they only have one guy working for them now who is worth anything technically and there is no way they will listen to him .


Sad really but if they do get into DTG steer well clear IMHO as the heat presses in the last 6 months have been nothing short of a joke.


----------



## Stitch-Up

Sadru Kassam said:


> Not everything is bad from China.


Let's settle for just about everything then.
Human rights!
Corruption
Total disregard of copyright/IP ................................

I live in a semi-corrupt country, depending which political party are in power, labour or conservative.


----------



## Sadru Kassam

I agree; however to judge everything by one standard is not right.
Our point should be to bring awareness in the public, especially those who are find a means to their businesses by fair means, and direct them away from unfair and unjust businesses in China.

In my case I do not expect any resolution to this issue. It ois now three weeks plus that the company-brotherjet has not even acknowledged any receipt of my letters to them.

It is apparent that their intention is making a profit by anymeans--
however, they have left a tool in my possession that would now allow me to install a printer purchased in Canada. A similar model of printer is now being used by brotherjet (Epson 1400) as mentioned on their web site. And expect that my effort to replace this printer cost ($Cdn 269.99) will bear fruit.

If any one out there has purchased a similar Epson based printer from China to, please, help me out and send me photos of installed printer. You will possibly find a motherboard for the printer installed in the frame of the printer with a lot of white coloured wired tapes going from the printer into the motherboard
connected to sockets that are numbered. In my next mail I will post some photographs-- I am hoping to be able to help others in their efforts.

Best wishes,

Sadru


----------



## Fergal

Sadru Kassam said:


> If any one out there has purchased a similar Epson based printer from China to, please, help me out and send me photos of installed printer. You will possibly find a motherboard for the printer installed in the frame of the printer with a lot of white coloured wired tapes going from the printer into the motherboard
> Best wishes,
> Sadru


I have a epson1390 dtg from china let me know what parts you want pictures of and i will upload them for you.


----------



## Sadru Kassam

Thank you; I appreciate your help
I would like photos of the motherboard and the white flat connections attached such that 
the numbers on the sockets are clearly visible. 
This would be a great help to ensure that the connections I have made are correct. If I should have any further problems , can I request your assistance?
Sadru


----------



## Fergal

Sorry for the delay when i have taken the cover off there is no actual labelling on the white cables that slot into the mb see pictures,
But the service manual shows what cable goes were, i can upload that if you don't already have it.


----------



## Sadru Kassam

Thank you for the photos. You see the white flat cables slotted into the motherboard. I was hoping to see the numbers on the motherboard. These numbers and white flat cable combination allow us to know that the right connections to the correct contact boards from the print head, and CISS housing etc are in correct spot.
I thank you for your effort in wanting to assist me. 
perhaps if you up load the manual showing these details of which cable is connected where will help. Please Upload this information.Thank you.

If anyone needs any assistance in dealing with problems with Epson 1390,1400 printers, please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Fergal

As i said there is no label on any of the white cables so even if you could see the numbers on the mb you would not know what cable went were without stripping the printer completely down. 
luckily the service manual shows you what cable goes were 

I have attached a picture of the page 38 and of page 158 of the MB layout that should help you 
also here is a couple of links to the complete service manual 
all cables are cn1, cn2, cn3, etc.
So easily searchable within the manual and there are plenty of pictures so you should be able to find what your looking for 

You can download the manual from either link
click the "wait 2 mins" to download tab


Code:


http://uploading.com/files/get/9ac7dc5e/




Code:


http://www.general-files.com/go/1075043201


----------



## Sadru Kassam

Thank you for the diagrams. This should make my life a lot easier. I will try and get my printer going now.

When I removed the old printer (1390) I had tagged every link CN8 etc on the wires (white) connected to them so that it would be easier to reconnect these to these links. I also noticed that they are all different in size and can be connected only one way. I just needed to be sure.

Thanks again for your help.

Best regards

Sadru


----------



## ywane

Sadru Kassam said:


> Thank you for the diagrams. This should make my life a lot easier. I will try and get my printer going now.
> 
> When I removed the old printer (1390) I had tagged every link CN8 etc on the wires (white) connected to them so that it would be easier to reconnect these to these links. I also noticed that they are all different in size and can be connected only one way. I just needed to be sure.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Sadru



hello Mr. Kasam i stuck with my 1390 problem,i only hear beep sound from mainboard and all light paper,ink including power off.
i check all fuse its good i appreciate for suggestion,before i replace mainboard thanks


----------



## dice0126

shashin said:


> I bought one recently from Spring Sun Technology for 4500. So far it worked great. Their sales person has been excellent. Ofcourse, time difference is of concern when you have questions. They also have too many holidays! Cost was 1/4 th that of what you pay here. Almost all models here are epson 4880 based and so is theirs. Rip s/w is same what we get here. It does print both, light color and dark T'shirts and quality is good. It is identical to what we get with most brands here in USA.
> However, caution! Verify your company thru friends, business associates, or Alibaba to make sure you are dealing with legit, Otherwise, horror stories what you have read/hear in here may become reality. Language barrier can become a barrier. You have to wire money first, then will make it. So, normally after you order it will be a month before you get it. Manuals are bare minimum, but are there.
> My experience has been good. There are drawbacks even locally. So it is your call!


Hi!
I am wondering if you can post your work in here to check the quality in black and white shirts.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## longshotclothing

I bought one form Shenzhen kmbyc.It prints 300x400. All 4 colours and 2 white tanks. Its really good and works well. The inks ok too except for the white, After sales service is outstanding i had a couple of issues and they were onto it straight away.

Cost all up was $4000 AU including import tax and freight. I didnt want to go for a named brand until i see how the busiiness takes off.IOf you want i can give you their details.

Hope this helps


----------



## sylpolo

I just purchased a BrotherJet. What a huge mistake! Please, all who come here, o not make this costly mistake. I am sure there are other companies in China that are good, but definately not this one. I bought an A2 to print large shirts, got an A4 size! Couldn't get help to get it set up. Finally, after 2 weeks, got the guy to give me info on how to set up. He told me it didn't need to be cleaned! Finally got soeone to show me how to clean. Need a part. Well, good luck there! It has printed 8 shirts before needing parts. Their guarantee is not worth a tinkers nickle. More bad stuff to say, but all that ought to scare you enough to stay away from BrotherJet printers.


----------



## kevinireland

HI 
I would appreciate your help with my dilemma I dropped my computer with the setup software for running the springsun 08A2 t-shirt printer. I did not set up the printer myself.
I need another copy of the software, I can supply photos serial numbers if required for the dfp 08 fz.
I am getting so support SpringSun.


----------



## sylpolo

Hello Kevin,
Not sure about the quality as this turned out to be a used printer and I haven't been able to afford the parts yet. It is an Epson 4880, though, so the quality should be fine. I have since found there are several places here in the US you can get a better, faster printer for about the same money I spent on this one. Start with American Screen Supply. There are others out there that offer a small (12x20) for really reasonable prices. Ebay is a good place to look as well. As for your software, just google it, and you should be able to find what you are looking for. You might have to get new software, but the software is what controls the quality, more than the printer itsself. Hope this helps. Nice to learn from others bad experience. Wish I had come before i bought from China. Let me know if you are looking for a great non clogging ink. I found it online. Haven't been able to use it yet as printer not printing yet. Have a great day.


----------



## hammer32

Thinking of buying byc68-3 printer anyone recently been dealing with china

Thanks


----------



## hammer32

looking at printer from this company how is printer working out

Thanks


----------



## magiceel

which company? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kppyeung

I have been looking for a dtg printer for a while and found that most reliable brands are aroung 15000+ USD for a unit. 

For the Chinese machine, it costs only about 1/10 of the price mentioned and mostly it won't come with rip or technical support coz most Chinese in the industry don't speak English well.

For 1/10 of a price, we may need to take the risk and I have to admit that the price is attractive.

I am from Hong Kong and is easy to get a machine from China. In the mean time, I am still researching. Maybe I will try the CCC or maybe not. Will let you guys know if I did take the risk.

Cheers!


----------



## true urban

*byc 168?? omg...*

just fact:

i used 1month and head is gone. so many guys has same happen with this brand.(im sure i know how to takecare)
dark shirts quality? please just use for a white tee.
if you want to print on a dark shirts? hahahaha
you have to 3-4 times white ink print.trust me.

1yr warrenty? customer service? forget it.

bad experienced here...


----------



## memoriesand gift

I am in Texas, I have a very small laser engraving business with great returns. I use the Epson laser machine. To augment what I am doing I want to purchase a DTG machine. On July 17 to 23, 2013 I visited Beijing, China. My trip was very satisfactory concerning the Brother Jet LTD company. I had questions about their legitimate business and quality. I am buying the 1900 printer they advertise. I personally handled their computer and transferred my choice of picture to the printer and results were super. Not only did I do a couple of T shirts, one black and one white, but a also printed a softball with my picture and a flat aluminum plaque and a white plastic piece with my picture and the sales manager with we photographed on the spot. We used the same type of machine for the jobs. They have a very professional team. I spend time in their offices and logistics area and they appear very organized. I plan on going back, if not this year early next year. I plan to get my first machine on or about 2 weeks by Fed EX.


----------



## dtgdigiman

contact Charlie from shfocusdigi.com a very professional guy, they also have industrial dtg aladdin-jet with two epson heads. amazing!


----------



## rmreshub

dragonknight said:


> The print head for epson A4 printer is not design for pigment ink printing better find an A3 printer for white ink capability.


Hi, I'm unsing pigment ink for A4 flag printer (EPSON Stylus Photo R230) and the printing quality is so poor. Should I change the ink to textile ink instead of pigment ink or is it because of photoshop design? Should I use corelDRAW 6 instead?


----------



## true urban

textile ink much better.
photoshop or coral anythings ok. but I recomand any rip program for garment printing.
they has an option for ink drop control depends what kind of texture or quality.


----------



## rmreshub

true urban said:


> textile ink much better.
> photoshop or coral anythings ok. but I recomand any rip program for garment printing.
> they has an option for ink drop control depends what kind of texture or quality.


Thanks so much for kind advice! is there any free download for rip? If not then, got to buy


----------



## Smalzstein

I don't think that there are RIPs that support a4 printers..


----------



## muqtadir

You can buy RIP software from the same manufacturer or from other sources in China and the name is AcroRip it works for EPSON R230.


----------



## glen48

can you clear your message box thnks


----------



## DanishDesigns

The quality of the Springsun printer is awful and the service is even worse. It is like having to work on an old steam engine. Constantly breaks down until it is permanently not working.

I bought a printer from the factory - Shirley and Jason. 

Just a few examples on the poor quality:

- Startup of the printer takes about 5 minutes - you have to press a number of buttons, including warning that the unoriginal parts Springsun uses can damage the printer!

- There is no measures to adjust the print height - it is trial and error for each garment you use. You can't revert to a previous setting, so if you print different fabrics you are in for a lot of work.

- Instruction manuals are incomplete and shows previous product versions. Screen shots are in Chineese.

- Every time I turned on the printer, I got different error messages. Eventually it got stuck in "Remove paper" mode, and after countless emails to Springsun, and hours trying to fix the problem, the printer still doesn't work. 

- Print quality is poor - you can see the "lines" of each run of the print head. 

- You can't print directly from photoshop, illustrator or any other standard software.

- Springsun printer only works with their own rip-software. Rip software only works with a USB dongle. Printer only connects with a pc through a USB port, so you need two dedicated ports on your pc to print. 

- When you have an issue with the printer they send you instructions and videos with screen shots in Chineese ! Impossible to figure out what is what since layout is not the same as in English.

- No warranty on the product. If it doesnt' work, like mine, you have to pay.



If you still want a printer, you are wellcome to buy mine


----------



## meronela

Hi
I have a big problem with the Epson 1390 T Shirt (DEM JET C3). I bought in China This is 7mois. The button of the ink is still on. I changed several times black pine, head of original Epson cartridges. The light on the ink stays on. When I remove a cartridge, the computer indicates that a cartridge is missing, it recognizes the rest. But as soon as I put the cartridge it does not recognize all the cartridges. The seller does not want to exchange or refund my money. Do you have a solution for this failure ?? Help me.
[email protected]


----------



## Hetzer

We bought a printer that was labelled "Made in China", it worked properly for a couple of months then it broke. You shouldn't try it even when the cost for it is unbelievably cheap.


----------



## white007

I just bought two T-shirts printer from Brotherjet, one is the A2 size last year, and one is the A3 1800 t-shirt printer this year, .

i like the new function of the A3 size,that, for one images with several pieces of t-shirt, you do not need to run the RIP each time, there is a copy function, and just with one button is ok.

Compare with the famous brand, i prefer to chose the Chinses printer, of course, a responsible supplier is very important, i mean the after sell service.


----------



## meronela

Brotherjet is Chinese? What makes that all is not bad in China; I'm talking about printers.


----------



## Smalzstein

meronela said:


> Brotherjet is Chinese? What makes that all is not bad in China; I'm talking about printers.


Don't misateke "Brother" with "brotherjet".


----------



## ferhadb

I have purchased 4880 flatbed from china. it worked for less then 1 year... now servicing is very very big issue. It's broken still trying to fix. Cheaper is not better.


----------



## valioba

Hello!

I bought Epson L800 UV Flatbed printer from China.
The problem is that the printed image is with good quality, but there are a lot of ink drops on it.

I replace the assy pump with new. Bought new UV Ink. But problem is not sloving.
The printer use dampers. I think if I use ink cartridges that wil slove the problem.
Do you know what kind of cartridge will fit ot L800 printhead? May be T0491-T0496?

Someone have the same problem?

I need help! Thank you!


----------



## brazukayeyo

Hello guys. I can't speak for any Chinese DTG printers, because I am brand new to them, and I am still searching for my very first one 

But, I do have 3 Laser Machines. My favorite ones, are my USA Epilog Fussion, and my Chinese D-350 .

The Chinese one was $2700 ish at the time, and the USA one, was $14.000. They are both 60W.

Well, my conclusion was, if I needed a new machine, I would go with China !!! 

Their technology is not really behind. The noticeable things are the build quality. Chinese don't care too much about how clean it looks, or if the door(s) are 100% aligned, etc. They even won't pick up the screw they dropped during assembly, and they will leave it there on the corner. Never mind the dust and dirt from the factory lol... But on the functional side though, they are exactly the same. Speed, Laser Power.... I could have bought 5 Chinese machines, with the price I paid for my USA made Epilog.

I am still looking for a machine to buy...
Considering Spectra 3000
DTG Kiosk II
And Kiawn AR-t500 (chinese)

I am working with a max 4k budget, and I am really affraid to get something used. That's why I am about to risk on the Chinese side, but the only thing holding me back, is the fact that these print heads are too sensible, and if I need one, I don't want to wait for one to arrive from china to start printing again. And since I am new, miss maintenance could happen.


----------



## nallagui

mooger said:


> I was wandering if you have learned any more about these Chinese flatbed printers. I am on the verge of buying one and I like the sound of a company called Brother-jet. The machine I like is an Epson 1900 based one. the website is very informative and the customer support so far is very good. Have you heard of this company? Have you bought a machine yet? if so, who did you buy yours from?


Reply:
WORST SERVICE AT ALL WATCH OUT,i buy from Brother Jet the Artis 2000UV, they send me broken printer not working , i spent 3 month with them trying to fix the issue , finally they accepted that i shipp back the printer for replacement , they change theire mind when they received the printer and they told that it's working fine , they change the head part and ship back the printer ...again broken with more problem , the UV system was not working and the printer have the same issue......i spent another night with their responsible Aesop Dong and they found that a part was missing in the printer , i asked for refound or if they can send their tech to fix it .......they stopped replying to my email or skype msg from that day ....4 month know and my business is running without the main product ...and costum service of Brother jet still ignoring my emails and skype notification....VERY WORST SERVICE WATCH OUT , DON"T TRUST THIS COMPAGNY , AT THE FIRST PROBLEM THEY WILL LET YOU DOWN.


----------



## Andrew6

Our Company Anderson Etching purchased a large format UV printer from China and soon began our problems. The printer was a duel head printer with "DX7" heads. We did not receive the Print Heads, software, cable to USB (not an issue). The biggest issue is the print heads and software. I contacted the seller to let him know what he didn't send these items but insisted we did and we were liars and for several thousand more he could send the items. I don't care to deal with someone who does that so refused to spend any money with a person I can not be guaranteed that I will get what I pay for. The question I have is I have this large scale printer sitting in my shop that I can not do anything with and is a giant paper weight... 1. Are the heads specific or can I purchase any heads? 2. Is RIP software specific or can I purchase a version made in the USA? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andrew6

anyone??????


----------



## Stitch-Up

The printhead is usually specific to the printer - you can't put any printhead in

The RIP software is profiled for the DTG printer you have. We have the NeoFlex and the RIP software that comes with the machine has been fine tuned to match the inks used - profiles.


----------



## Stitch-Up

The printhead is usually specific to the printer - you can't put any printhead in

The RIP software is profiled for the DTG printer you have. We have the NeoFlex and the RIP software that comes with the machine has been fine tuned to match the inks used - profiles.


----------



## Andrew6

so what options would I have?


----------



## inkpressaruba

I have Dtg from china..The T-800 from Haiwn..It is based on a epson 3880...it can print 2 A size shirt....up till today no problem...you can leave it for days sitting..and no clogging...hope this will help you..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TShirtCurry

When it comes to anything Chinese, you have to exercise caution. First off, if it breaks down... it is more difficult to get service. Secondly, most Chinese products (not all) are cheaply made and so they cause a lot of issues later. I am not saying it is probably not a good product... I am saying, do some serious research. Not just on the product but on the company too. I have heard of companies in China selling products that look exactly like the real thing but when you open them they are made differently and cheaply. I personally only buy US when it comes to electronics because I know I can get access to maintenance and service much easier if anything happens since I am here.


----------



## Print2019

AVOID buying WER printers from china. They hack epson printers which work well, but WER has the worst customer service I have ever delt with. Their printer has broken down one a week and we have had to figure out every single problem oursleves. AVOID buying wer at all costs, it will save you money in the long run, save you sleep and your sanity from dealing with WER. THE WORST PRINTING COMPANY TO DEAL WITH!


----------



## clearmountain

I wouldn't do it. Purchase Epson and get the support. The cost to fix or if they fix, isn't worth the risk.


----------



## woodendesign

*Re: Flatbed printer*



corakes said:


> Hi ! I am from Germany and I bought a printer from china (A2 size) based on an epson 4800.
> They were really nice till they had my money. Took them weeks to send it out.
> After that nobody ever answerd my calls or emails !
> The printhead had to be replaced - then the mainboard. The printer wasn´t new....
> Couldn´t print on dark garments as they claimed.
> NO manual - just a lousy copy of a regular Epson printer.
> No software rip - just the regular Epson printer driver.
> I wasted about another 2000$ to make it able to print on light garments.
> Now I ordered a new machine from a German distributor - at least I have
> guarantee and service !!!
> I would never do it again !
> Sue


I am in need of a main board for my printer a main board right from epson will not work may I ask were you got yours from i have had this printer in a registered epson service shop for a month there at there wits end


----------



## Revan

With all the bad press that China has gotten with the lead paint issues,I would be really surprised if their dtg inks weren't lead based!


----------

